# 5902 rear door locks



## Chevy2004 (Sep 6, 2010)

I installed my 5902 in my 2004 chevy silverado 2500hd and my rear doors locks dont unlock or lock but the front do. Any idea what this could be. I installed new relays also with no luck.

Thank you


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Chevy2004 said:


> I installed my 5902 in my 2004 chevy silverado 2500hd and my rear doors locks dont unlock or lock but the front do. Any idea what this could be. I installed new relays also with no luck.
> 
> Thank you


 what ever wire's you used to hook into are more than likely the wrong wire's. Here's a link to that trucks info from THE12VOLT.com.
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~57723


----------



## Chevy2004 (Sep 6, 2010)

My door locks worked before, I used the XK1 for my bypass which hooks upto my OBDII wires and should control my back doors. I will have to try and see if I replace the door lock actuator.

Thank you


----------



## Chevy2004 (Sep 6, 2010)

jaggerwild said:


> what ever wire's you used to hook into are more than likely the wrong wire's. Here's a link to that trucks info from THE12VOLT.com.
> http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~57723




Do I have to diode the door locks? And how do I do that, at each door or at the bcm.

Thanks


----------

